# CRS of 427, chance of invite?



## markmm75 (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi,

We have a score of 427 between my spouse and I. We are highly educated with highly skilled jobs and experience. What're the chances of getting an invite?

If we won't how would we go about getting province sponsorship for an extra 600 points?


----------



## Rifte (Feb 22, 2019)

Personally I do not believe that 427 is enough to get an invite under express entry. The lowest it has been recently is 438, and thats only because there was a 1 week break between invitation rounds.

PnP without a job offer limits you to just a few provinces.

1)Saskatchewan
2)Nova Scotia
3)Prince Edward Island
4)Ontario
5)Manitoba *if you have friends or family there*

The first two require an eligible occupation or occupation in demand, so look through their sites to check the most recent lists and see if you fall under them.


----------

